# air intake on pitboss



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a pit boss1000t2, the manual says I should clean the air intake with soap and water once in a while, my question is where is the air intake on these, the only place I see what they might be talking about is on the underside  of the pellet hopper. or am I missing something. thanks   jim


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 11, 2019)

Nope, that is it exactly: on the bottom of the pellet hopper. The manual also recommends pulling off the access cover and cleaning the fan blades from time to time.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Nope, that is it exactly: on the bottom of the pellet hopper. The manual also recommends pulling off the access cover and cleaning the fan blades from time to time.


ok thanks a lot.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 11, 2019)

Also, on page 18 of Your owners manual says to use soapy water for the cleaning of the air intake vent and the electronic components...  I wouldn’t do that.  I would purchase and use a can of Aerosol Compressed Air Spray to clean the air intake vent and all of the electrical components inside of the Hopper.  Their sold at Home Depot and also at stores like Best Buy.   Soapy water and electrical components don’t mix very well together...  .02.   Good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Soapy water and electrical components don’t mix very well together... .02. Good luck.


thanks for the info, good advice


----------

